# Radiological report



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi peeps, 

Where do you go for your radiological reports? how much do they charge? I am based near JHB... Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Where do you go for your radiological reports? how much do they charge? I am based near JHB... Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.



You should go to Lister Medical Centre | Lister Building, 195 Rahima Moosa St, Johannesburg, 2001. You can do your medical and radiological and get your result sme day too. I did my medical on Tuesday for R250 and radiological for R340.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Lister building


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

pajojo4life said:


> You should go to Lister Medical Centre | Lister Building, 195 Rahima Moosa St, Johannesburg, 2001. You can do your medical and radiological and get your result sme day too. I did my medical on Tuesday for R250 and radiological for R340.


Thank you very much for your informative reply, getting this sorted now.:thumb:


----------

